# What's your favorite kind of tea?



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

There's a coffee thread going and I know lots of people prefer tea to coffee! What's your favorite kind, flavor, brand, whatever?

I really like Tazo tea! Passion & Orange are my two favorite flavors but I haven't gotten to try a lot of the flavors. I generally have to stay away from caffeinated ones. Although they make a nice Chai, Earl Grey, & English Breakfast!












As soon as I start my job and get paid I'd like to order a variety pack. They have loads of neat flavors.

A side note: I hate Twinings tea. I also loooove peppermint tea, pretty much any brand.


----------



## epona (Mar 14, 2015)

peppermint!!! it's so refreshing and always makes me feel better if i'm ill


----------



## Mariah (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't drink tea, but I've had some pomegranate tea and it was delicious. I've also had some great tea at a Chinese restaurant.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I don't drink tea, but I've had some pomegranate tea and it was delicious. I've also had some great tea at a Chinese restaurant.



Ohhh yeah they always have nice tea at places like Chinese restaurants! I had a Taro bubble tea that was easily the best tea I've ever had. I bought Taro powder but haven't been able to make anything with it that I like.


----------



## n64king (Mar 14, 2015)

Earl Grey or camomile. They've got this really good camomile tea at Panda Inn (the restaurant version of panda express) and also this Rose and vanilla tea from Teavana is really good, I always get that.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 14, 2015)

I agree that peppermint is amazing. I've just got into the habit of buying a variety of teas and so far I love these ones in particular:


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> I agree that peppermint is amazing. I've just got into the habit of buying a variety of teas and so far I love these ones in particular:



Thanks! I always like checking out new brands.


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 14, 2015)

Yoshisaur said:


> Thanks! I always like checking out new brands.



Oh same to you! I might just pick up the Wild Sweet Orange. I always wanted to try that flavor but never got around to it!


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

Fhyn_K said:


> Oh same to you! I might just pick up the Wild Sweet Orange. I always wanted to try that flavor but never got around to it!


It's reallllyyy nice! Probably my favorite orange tea that I've ever tried!


----------



## Chris (Mar 14, 2015)

Tea is my favourite drink. I always have these three teas in, but I occasionally buy others. 


Yamamotoyama green tea
Tetley original tea
Iced peach tea (brand irrelevant, but I currently have Pokka atm)

Tetley's original tea is my favourite drink of all time. I drink a crazy amount of it and usually I struggle to get my head together in the morning without 1-2 cups before I have to start the day.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 14, 2015)

I haven't tried a whole bunch - only a handful of different types, so far. But out of the ones I've tried, my favorite is definitely a custom blend (Luffy-inspired because I'm weeb trash) that I found on Adagio (http://www.adagio.com/signature_blend/blend.html?blend=29374)

I don't know **** about tea so this is what the page says is in it:

_
blended with green rooibos tea, black tea, rose hips, hibiscus flowers, apple pieces, natural strawberry flavor, marigold flowers, natural vanilla flavor, mango pieces, orange peels, natural passionfruit flavor, strawberries, natural mango flavor, raspberry leaves, natural apricot flavor
teas: wild strawberry, vanilla, green rooibos key west
accented with marigold flowers_

I pour heaps of sugar into everything I drink, but I almost don't need to with this. I catch myself craving it all the time and I'm kicking myself for not getting a bigger bag of it - all I have is a sample tin.


----------



## oswaldies (Mar 14, 2015)

Tina said:


> Tea is my favourite drink. I always have these three teas in, but I occasionally buy others.
> 
> 
> Yamamotoyama green tea
> ...



Tea-Na


----------



## spCrossing (Mar 14, 2015)

2 words...

Sweet...Tea...


----------



## david bowie (Mar 14, 2015)

Assam.


----------



## TofuIdol (Mar 14, 2015)

Green tea. <3


----------



## oath2order (Mar 14, 2015)

Tazo is a good brand


----------



## matcha (Mar 14, 2015)

tetley's blueberry green tea, i discovered i can make a really good milk tea with it. it's my absolute favourite at the moment.
i really like green teas, rooibos blends, earl grey, and fennel as well. 
there was this blend i absolutely loved, teaopia's iced princess tea. unfortunately starbucks/teavana bought them out and sevenberry sangria never came close to being the same flavour...


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 14, 2015)

Green tea, all the time. I can't drink much tea since I get pretty stoned but I do prefer green if I'm having it at all


----------



## Ichigo. (Mar 14, 2015)

I like Tazo. Earl grey especially. I also really like getting peach green tea when I go to bubble tea shops if I'm not in the mood for milk tea.


----------



## zoetrope (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't discriminate really.  But I tend to drink a ton of Bigelow's Constant Comment.  I realize that tea snobs would frown upon it but it's just so darn tasty.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 14, 2015)

I gotta say, after seeing the posts in this thread, I'm definitely in the minority. I've never once had a green tea I liked, so I avoid them all now and am sticking to exploring blacks/whites/rooibos/etc.


----------



## Moddie (Mar 14, 2015)

I rarely drink tea, but if I do I like the Turkish apple tea by Whittard.


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 14, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I gotta say, after seeing the posts in this thread, I'm definitely in the minority. I've never once had a green tea I liked, so I avoid them all now and am sticking to exploring blacks/whites/rooibos/etc.



I'm not in to green tea much! I like blacks and herbal the best


----------



## Espurr96 (Mar 14, 2015)

Iced tea, especially the peach flavored kind. Iced tea is just great ok.


----------



## Bowie (Mar 14, 2015)

I use this joke whenever somebody asks me this question, even if it's not relating to tea. I'm such a dork. I love that film so much.


----------



## Brackets (Mar 15, 2015)

English breakfast


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Mar 15, 2015)

barley tea is fantastic


----------



## pearly19 (Mar 15, 2015)

My favorite tea is green tea! But I also like oolong tea too! I usually buy tea from traditional stores and Teavanna!


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

I really like melon tea! It is really fresh and sweet, exactly what i am looking for when i want tea


----------



## Caius (Mar 15, 2015)

While I was up in the Olympic Peninsula I stopped at a great little tea store where they made their own blends. White gunpowder tea is probably the best kind I've ever had.


----------



## lars708 (Mar 15, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> While I was up in the Olympic Peninsula I stopped at a great little tea store where they made their own blends. White gunpowder tea is probably the best kind I've ever had.



Ahh that must have tasted mind BLOWING WHAHAHAHAHAH okay i'm sorry i just had to say that


----------



## bigger34 (Mar 15, 2015)

Camomile and sometimes Green.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 15, 2015)

I also love that truth tea


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

Sweet tea pretty much flows like water where I'm from, but I don't really like it. 

I did try Brisk tea and liked it more than any other tea I've tried before, but I'm always told it's not "real tea". 

So I guess I don't like tea.


----------



## Caius (Mar 15, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> Sweet tea pretty much flows like water where I'm from, but I don't really like it.
> 
> I did try Brisk tea and liked it more than any other tea I've tried before, but I'm always told it's not "real tea".
> 
> So I guess I don't like tea.



I could argue sweet tea is lipton usually, which I don't consider real tea.


----------



## Beardo (Mar 15, 2015)

I get this Moroccan Mint tea from a local coffee brewer, best tea, hands down.


----------



## ACupOfTea (Mar 15, 2015)

I really like Lipton raspberry white tea. Arizona honey ginseng is really good too.

As for the stuff I have at home, Celestial Seasoning's chamomile and sleepy time teas are pretty good.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 15, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I could argue sweet tea is lipton usually, which I don't consider real tea.



I know a lot of Lipton lovers, I guess it's not "real sweet tea" unless you make it yourself.


----------



## Franny (Mar 15, 2015)

teavana has this like, strawberry champagne tea (or used to have) and it was AMAZING! i'm not a big tea drinker, but i would have been fine with like, a gallon of that stuff per day. it was so good!
also, they used to have a milk chocolate flavour tea but they got rid of it i think. it was super yummy too.


----------



## Caius (Mar 15, 2015)

Sucre said:


> teavana has this like, strawberry champagne tea (or used to have) and it was AMAZING! i'm not a big tea drinker, but i would have been fine with like, a gallon of that stuff per day. it was so good!
> also, they used to have a milk chocolate flavour tea but they got rid of it i think. it was super yummy too.



I remember that stuff. Their strawberry banana tea was the bomb too.


----------



## Franny (Mar 15, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> I remember that stuff. Their strawberry banana tea was the bomb too.



never had that but it sounds delish, if i ever stop by i'll have to check and see if they still have it


----------



## Caius (Mar 15, 2015)

Sucre said:


> never had that but it sounds delish, if i ever stop by i'll have to check and see if they still have it



They stopped selling it about 5 years ago 

I used to just eat the strawberry and banana bits out. It was like expensive trail mix.


----------



## Franny (Mar 15, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> They stopped selling it about 5 years ago
> 
> I used to just eat the strawberry and banana bits out. It was like expensive trail mix.



oh, really? dang. i'm always late to the party.
ive never heard of tea with actual fruit bits in them though, i kinda wish i had some now ; ;


----------



## Caius (Mar 15, 2015)

Sucre said:


> oh, really? dang. i'm always late to the party.
> ive never heard of tea with actual fruit bits in them though, i kinda wish i had some now ; ;



You could honestly get some dehydrated fruit and herbal leaves and make your own tea.


----------



## Yui Z (Mar 15, 2015)

Chamomile tea mixed with apple juice is perfect when I'm having a sleepless night. It's nicer than you'd think. Other than that, I don't really like tea.


----------



## Franny (Mar 15, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> You could honestly get some dehydrated fruit and herbal leaves and make your own tea.



i would but not alot of stores around here sell tea leaves, although they do have tea bags which im sure are kind of the same thing


----------



## Caius (Mar 15, 2015)

Sucre said:


> i would but not alot of stores around here sell tea leaves, although they do have tea bags which im sure are kind of the same thing



In a less appetizing way, yes. Are you in the USA?

If so here you go https://www.spiceandtea.com/berry-bouquet-herbal-tea-p-595.html?zenid=4numla0l0sqqei2nndk21mdl22

This is where I get all my teas and spices. Best teas in the world. I've been all over and this is still my favorite. Also they're out of my gunpowder tea. Dangit.

Also if you don't think this infuser is adorable as heck there's something wrong with you people.


----------



## Franny (Mar 15, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> In a less appetizing way, yes. Are you in the USA?
> 
> If so here you go https://www.spiceandtea.com/berry-bouquet-herbal-tea-p-595.html?zenid=4numla0l0sqqei2nndk21mdl22
> 
> ...



yeah, i'm in northern U.S. the only place to buy actual tea leaves is from teavana and cafes but the nearest teavana is 2 hours away. i'll check out that site though for sure, thanks


----------



## Mariah (Mar 15, 2015)

If I was a tea drinker, I'd use this.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Mar 15, 2015)

I like the royal milk bubble tea. I've also tried some raspberry tea that tasted pretty good.


----------



## n64king (Mar 15, 2015)

There's that Oprah Chai tea that Teavana has too. I love a good cup of Oprah on my day off.


----------



## puppy (Mar 15, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I also love that truth tea


im glad i looked through the thread before i said this lmao


----------



## Caius (Mar 15, 2015)

Mariah said:


> If I was a tea drinker, I'd use this.



I'm fairly sure I need to make a beymax infuser now.


----------



## Hipster (Mar 15, 2015)

Probably thai


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 15, 2015)

ZR388 said:


> In a less appetizing way, yes. Are you in the USA?
> 
> If so here you go https://www.spiceandtea.com/berry-bouquet-herbal-tea-p-595.html?zenid=4numla0l0sqqei2nndk21mdl22
> 
> ...



That IS adorable, oh my goodness. If I wasn't broke right now...

I use one that came with a ceramic mug and saucer - I got all my tea and related stuff from Adagio since it's a fairly recent "thing" for me - so mine is nothing special, just a plain metal infuser with a lip over it so it doesn't fall into the cup. I'm so jelly of all these cute ones I'm finding on amazon...


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Mar 15, 2015)

I tried to like tea for uncle Iroh, but I just can't seem to get into it. I have failed him.


----------



## Delphine (Mar 15, 2015)

Green tea (especially with mint)


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 15, 2015)

Hey guys, (and girls) for someone who likes drinking juice because of the sweetness, what kind of tea would you recommend? I really want to get into tea because I hear it's good for you. I can't seem to get over the "grass" type of flavour it has. I try adding lots of sugar but it makes me feel sick knowing how much sugar is added to that little cup full. I've tried green tea and orange pekoe. Just kinda meh about them so far.


----------



## sheepie (Mar 15, 2015)

I like green tea and any oolong teas. Grey and black are okay, too. Anything minty or fruity I avoid.


----------



## p e p p e r (Mar 16, 2015)

matcha & jasmine oolong


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Mar 16, 2015)

I like most kinds of tea, but my favourites are green tea and chamomile.

Side note: Since people have been mentioning brands, I'm super obsessed with David's Tea... currently fawning over this mug...


----------



## Delphine (Mar 16, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Hey guys, (and girls) for someone who likes drinking juice because of the sweetness, what kind of tea would you recommend? I really want to get into tea because I hear it's good for you. I can't seem to get over the "grass" type of flavour it has. I try adding lots of sugar but it makes me feel sick knowing how much sugar is added to that little cup full. I've tried green tea and orange pekoe. Just kinda meh about them so far.



I think green tea is your best option, if not, you could try cherry blossom tea, it's very sweet n_n I'm pretty much like you when it comes to drinks (I like them sweet and/or with sugar) and so far I can drink cherry blossom tea or green tea without adding sugar (or just a little) and it tastes great. Give it a try  If you're really not a fan of green tea, try adding some mint to it.


----------



## cosmic-latte (Mar 16, 2015)

I can't choose just one, but I like Thai, green, black, and jasmine!


----------



## rariorana (Mar 16, 2015)

Peppermint tea is my absolute favourite, because I don't have to add anything to it. With any other kinds of tea I always add too much of something.


----------



## glitterlord (Mar 16, 2015)

i really enjoy: a blend of jasmine and green tea, English breakfast, french earl grey, bubble tea, matcha and berry tea. >_<


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 16, 2015)

Shimmer said:


> Hey guys, (and girls) for someone who likes drinking juice because of the sweetness, what kind of tea would you recommend? I really want to get into tea because I hear it's good for you. I can't seem to get over the "grass" type of flavour it has. I try adding lots of sugar but it makes me feel sick knowing how much sugar is added to that little cup full. I've tried green tea and orange pekoe. Just kinda meh about them so far.



The two I put in the first post are juice like! I think you'd enjoy herbal tea as it has a fruit flavor rather than anything else. I'd really recommend peppermint as well. I thought I wouldn't like it but found myself addicted to it at one point.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 17, 2015)

I've been a tea drinker since I was in high school; my parents didn't want me drinking coffee, but tea was okay. *shakes head* I started out with Twinings English Breakfast, but have moved on.

I get my tea from Adagio, after a friend got me a gift certificate. I'm not a fan of green tea, since most of it is just too vegetal for my taste; I think that's one of those you love it or you hate it ones.

My favorite is probably a Oolong tea that has some very nice peach notes. I also have a tin (almost gone, sadly) of Fujian Ti Kuan Yin that is ZOMG! good. Really need to cash in some of my credits for another tin of that.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 17, 2015)

i can only drink English tea

I don't like fruit/herby teas


----------



## Yoshisaur (Mar 17, 2015)

I had a dream about this thread. Everyone got mad at me for suggesting someone try herbal tea. Literally people were yelling at me in here. I think I officially spend too much time on this site.


----------



## infinikitten (Mar 17, 2015)

Delphine said:


> I think green tea is your best option, if not, you could try cherry blossom tea, it's very sweet n_n I'm pretty much like you when it comes to drinks (I like them sweet and/or with sugar) and so far I can drink cherry blossom tea or green tea without adding sugar (or just a little) and it tastes great. Give it a try  If you're really not a fan of green tea, try adding some mint to it.



I've had the opposite experience really. My entire mouth is made up of sweet teeth ;D but I haven't liked a single green tea I've tried. I might have had bad luck with them, but so far, going with flavored teas and still heaping sugar into them has been my best bet. I drink juice pretty much exclusively outside of the odd cup of coffee or tea or soda, so for me, it's important to find a site with reviews and if someone says that the tea was too sweet for them then I KNOW it'll be at least enough for me.

I know I keep plugging Adagio, but they're really great for this. I have a hazelnut tea that, with enough sugar and milk added, tastes just like nutella. And a very fruity kind that's, god, my favorite tea in the world right now (mentioned earlier in the thread, but it's a custom fandom blend, it's just SO GOOOOD ffs). Thanks to their reviews and their flavored section I've been able to pick out tons that are "too sweet" for other tea lovers and I've been happy with all but one of them so far (which is odd, because you'd figure if someone says it tastes like a cupcake, that it'd be sweet... but it's just plain ol' vanilla-y to me and not very sweet at all).

Anyway, yeah. I personally would say look into blacks and rooibos teas rather than green, just based on my own - admittedly limited - experiences.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 17, 2015)

infinikitten said:


> I know I keep plugging Adagio, but they're really great for this. I have a hazelnut tea that, with enough sugar and milk added, tastes just like nutella.



If you like Adagio's hazelnut, have you tried the chestnut? Very yummy, and if you like added sweetness, drizzle just a bit of (real) maple syrup in it, instead of sugar. It compliments it very nicely.


----------



## mynooka (Mar 17, 2015)

Lipton sweet tea with just the right amount of sugar in it.  Nothing better than that on a hot summer day!  

Though I don't drink nearly as much as I used to lol  ...probably for the best XD


----------



## Fhyn_K (Mar 19, 2015)

I haven't the time nor energy to go to the market but I will force my roommate to pick up some Celestial Seasonings Tension Tamer Tea. I feel it's very much so appropriate present time and I welcome any of you to come over for some tea and baked goods.


----------



## Darumy (Mar 19, 2015)

Honey citron tea and chrysanthemum tea.

two spoonfuls of honey citron and you get this drink that makes up for everything bad in your life. totally.


----------



## 0pizzachu23 (Mar 19, 2015)

My favorite kinda tea in Simplici-tea! >_<


----------



## Tanner54 (Jun 11, 2015)

Well I never tried Green tea but I am sure I would love the flavour of peppermint tea. I take Green drink usually which is made up of healthy fruits and vegetables. It also helps me in cleansing my body.


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 11, 2015)

Eww, I don't like tea.


----------



## Benevoir (Jun 11, 2015)

Iced lychee tea, green tea (Ayataka brand mm!), oolong tea, and in the summer barley tea!


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 11, 2015)

honestea because in all honestea i love when ppl show sinceritea


----------



## Pharaoh (Jun 11, 2015)

I recently came across Tazo's apricot creme tea! Very tasty. I usually purchase Twinings tea for my Earl Grey, but I got the camomile and honey to see if it would help me with sleeping at night, and it's a very good tea! Would recommend it, it's very aromatic and calming. Otherwise the loose leaf teas I like are Lavender Dreams from Teavanna, and any rose-scented black teas.


----------



## Tessie (Jun 11, 2015)

I like plain simple Green tea, it just has so many amazing benefits and antioxidants.


----------



## honeymoo (Jun 11, 2015)

I like chai


----------



## rubyy (Jun 11, 2015)

i am OBSESSED with green tea <3


----------



## Celestefey (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't really drink tea, but I do remember trying green tea quite recently and I loved it! I should make some soon (I got a green tea set) because it's tastes so nice, AND it's really good for you...


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 11, 2015)

So many, I think my fave right now is Bigelow Pumpkin Spice, it's seasonal but I really want to buy a bulk of it on the website, cause it's just so darn good, I chug it once it's cool enough to not scorch me.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 11, 2015)

Black tea. Just like my personality :d


----------



## tumut (Jun 11, 2015)

I like orange spice, sleepytime tea, or mint tea. I usually add honey. Also I think milk/cream is disgusting in tea yuck.


----------



## hollowbunnie (Jun 11, 2015)

I drink plain green tea for weight loss but for fun i drink chai! Mmmm


----------



## skulibrary (Jun 11, 2015)

Green tea is my favorite! Lately I've really liked this Korean green tea from Teavana called Jeju Island I think?


----------



## Flowergender (Jun 11, 2015)

I rarely drink tea, but prefer it too coffee, my favorite is Lipton Acai DragonFruit Melon Green Tea & some various flavors of Tazo.


----------



## Brielle (Jun 12, 2015)

Green tea.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Jun 12, 2015)

Any kind of tea is the right one for me~~~


----------

